# [SOLVED] Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

Is it possible?
Whenever I connect the charge cord into my laptop it makes this annoyingly loud beeping sound.

I have some Lenovo laptop running Windows Vista if that helps.

Thank you.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop*

You mean the AC cord? Sounds/beeps when plugged into AC source?


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop*

Yeah, the AC adapter. The one that charges the battery.
It beeps whenever I plug it in or out. It's so goddamn loud it makes me jump everytime.


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop*

? :4-dontkno


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop*

I am not so sure if the beep is normal but have you tried other adapters? Has this been happening since?


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop*

No, I haven't tried using other adapters, and sadly I don't have any others lying around... This computer is brand new and the adapter came packed with it, an original Lenovo piece (has the logo on it and all).

:sigh:

edit: the model is Lenovo 3000 N500.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop*

Forgive my asking but when does it start to beep... (a) when you plug the AC adapter on the wall outlet and the laptop or (b) when you press POWER ON button after doing (a)?

AFAIK it could be a short somewhere or a stuck key. However, if the laptop is brand new and still under warranty, I suggest you bring it back in for repairs.


----------



## lenovo n500 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop*

I own a Lenovo N500 (excelent value notebook!ray and it is normal for the thing to beep if you plug or unplug the power(not a fault or short or something), so you dont have to warry. and YES, IT IS DAMN ANNOYING!!!!:upset:

if anyone figures out how to disable it, PLEASE POST UP!!!!


----------



## lenovo n500 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop*

hi, i figured out how to disable the System beep sound when you connect or disconnect the power connection on my N500 with vista:

- open the "sound" settings in control panel
- in the "Playback" tab select the playback device (Conexant high def...) then click the properties box at the bottom
- go to the "Levels" tab and there you will see 2 volume bars
- Mute the "Pc speaker" 

Hope it solves your problem!


----------



## blackmilkey (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Disabling beeping sound when connecting power cord into laptop*

Sweet, that did it! I can't believe it was that easy, you're a genius! ray:
Just a heads up to anyone who wants to try it as well - you have to restart in order for it to take effect.

Thanks again! :smile:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Good job. 

Hopefully you won't forget that it's set to mute when you want to listen to something in your laptop. :grin:

Thanks for the update.


----------

